# Rib Cook



## Paymaster (May 12, 2018)

My wife wanted ribs for supper today, so I obliged. She likes baby backs and I like spares. So I cut a rack of each into and froze a half rack of both. I smoked the other halves. Here are some pics.


----------



## Kayelle (May 12, 2018)

Great pictures, especially the last one.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2018)

Mmmm, looks delicious  We're going to be doing some smoking tomorrow. Hmmm, wonder if we should do both the beef chuck roast and the pork ribs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 12, 2018)

Looks so good PayMaster!


----------



## CraigC (May 13, 2018)

Nice smoke ring! Looks great as always. I did some beef fajitas using sirloin flap meat instead of skirt.


----------

